# 2017 Scott Road



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

Well, there's already been a lot of info about Scott's new MTBs with new Sparks and Scales.

Any news on the road lineup for '17? Seems like as good a place as any to start one.

Sorry I don't have anything to offer.

Post news here, please. Cheers!


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Here ya go:

Scott adds disc brakes to Addict race bike | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos

(I'm not related.)


----------



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm the farthest thing from a luddite---my career and many of my interests revolve around technology---but I'm just not sold on the disc brakes for road bikes movement. Love them on my car and my MTBs, but seems like overkill for a road bike.

Looking forward to Solace v2.0, but hope there's still a top-shelf rim brake model...I realize I'm probably in the minority in that desire.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't think you're in the minority. I think the bike industry wants you to think you are, but you are not.


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

jetdog9 said:


> I don't think you're in the minority. I think the bike industry wants you to think you are, but you are not.



+1
I would like to find a RB Solace.


----------



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

So, given the din of crickets, I guess disc-equipped Addicts are the only thing new for '17 on the road side of Scott? Seems to be.

Glad to see Orica-BikeExchange and IAM Cycling getting coverage in TdF16, with the former having best young rider so far, and a stage win yesterday.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Too bad IAM will cease to exist after this season.


----------



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hadn't heard that about IAM...that's too bad.

Still, for OBE and Scott, nice to see Yates in 2nd in GC, though it sounds like he'll struggle in the TT. But hey, the white jersey ain't bad, and will make Yates that much more marketable in the future.


----------



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

SCOTT Sports - Matthews Wins Stage 10 at the Tour de France!


----------



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

Apparently, dealer camps for '17 product have just concluded, so please, feel free to add info here!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Like you, I haven't heard much other than the Addict Disc that has already been discussed, but I am an Addict fan and like the options they have out there now. It's just a really solid bike at a reasonable price. I would love to see Velo Lab type test involving the Addict, new Felt FR, new Giant TCR, new Orbea Orca, new Cannondale Supersix Evo, and the newer Specialized Tarmac. Those are probably my favorite overall bikes and it would be great to see how they compare on stiffness to weight, aerodynamics, price, ride quality, etc. It would be even better if someone would compare both the rim and disc brake versions of those bikes to one another. I doubt it will ever happen, but I would love to see it.

Scott, Orbea tease new 2017 road bikes for pro peloton (and you, eventually) - Bikerumor

Scott adds disc brakes to Addict race bike | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos


----------



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

Website is updated with 2017 product now online!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

dje31 said:


> Website is updated with 2017 product now online!


I really like the Addict HMF Disc bikes that start around $2850 and the Addict Gravel Disc. They are cheaper than the BMC Roadmachine, Focus Paralane, and the new Trek Domane SL and SLR and they have similar features. Only the Giant TCR Disc and Giant TCX SX are cheaper, but one review said the TCR Disc is prone to fork shudder under breaking.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Glad I got my Ultegra level Addict before the "force all consumers toward disc brakes" strategy really started going into full effect. 

And once again no non-disc Solace option at least in the US.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

jetdog9 said:


> Glad I got my Ultegra level Addict before the "force all consumers toward disc brakes" strategy really started going into full effect.
> 
> And once again no non-disc Solace option at least in the US.


Only 3 of the like 9 Addict road bikes are disc bikes for 2017 (all of the gravel and cx bikes are, but that's not unusual for obvious reasons). I don't see how that's forcing anything on anybody. It looks more like just offering options. 

SCOTT Sports - Addict
SCOTT Sports - Addict


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

They have framesets available in every flavor as well:

SCOTT Sports - Frame Sets


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

USA availability is quite different:
SCOTT Sports - Addict


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

jetdog9 said:


> USA availability is quite different:
> SCOTT Sports - Addict


Wow, I missed that. My bad. That just seems weird.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Agreed, that's what makes it extra frustrating. The bikes exist but you can't get them...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I am darn close to going with the Scott Addict Disc 30 for next season. I hate how long it is going to take to get here, but I really like the bike. I tested a standard Addict a week or so ago and really liked it. I ultimately decided I like the Addict geometry and the cable routing, weight, etc., a little bit more than I like the Focus Cayo Disc (my other finalist). The price is also 50% cheaper than the Izalco Max Disc (the bike I like the most on paper), but you get a similar bike. I think I am in. Now, to just get one here....


----------

